# Mike Beltran should not be allowed anywhere near a cage.



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I only just got around to watching saturday's event and not only was T.J Cook clearly out cold early in the first, Jacaré Souza should've earned three K.O stoppages in that fight, not just one. And Beltran wasn't anywhere near the action when Souza caught Brunson the first time.

Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I noticed he was pretty bad as well. Dude wouldn't even stay in the right position so he could see. I remember a KO where the fighter had already stopped striking and was walking away before Beltran was even in the right spot to see the other fighter was out and then got around and waived it off.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I remember somebody got an eye poke and he was rushing em. What a grade A "phallic symbol."


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone's jelly of dat beard.


----------

